# ideas for the meet & greet ride



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thought i would start a thread for everone to give up some ideas on things we can do for the meet&greet event. heres mine - we should line our bikes up and let everyone ckeck out the mods we have done and answer a few questions on how they were done and what benifits we got from them.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

MIMB Show & Shine!! lol Not sure what the winner would get though...T-shirt/stickers maybe...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Show maybe. Not sure how long anybody will "shine" hehehe


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope to make it for this....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We do need to get them all lined up atleast for a group pic...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wish we had a large banner for that pic. that would rock


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just don't forget to bring the clutch tools/extra belts/tie-rods/etc.!!! Sure someone will be in need of some work sometime during the meet...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll see what I can do. You get me a vector of that image and ill get us a banner.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

wish yall had one goin on in GA.....LA is too far to ride for that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'ts not in La, its in Forest, Ms....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep its in MS.

I'll be bringing clutch tools and belt with me for sure.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I should have an extra belt w/ me as well.


----------

